

Show HN: Inspector Gifget - Speed up, slow down, play backwards your .gif(s) - rexf
http://inspectorgifget.com/

======
rexf
Hey HN,

This is one of those weekend projects that took a couple days longer. Would
appreciate any feedback you have. It's built in Flask/Python with the source
available on Github (<https://github.com/xta/GIF-Explode>).

Thanks

